# Hover



## michael (7. April 2001)

Hallo!!!!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine Zeile die z.B. in weiß geschrieben ist beim überfahren mit der Maus in z.B rot ändert und beim verlassen wieder in weiß ändert (so wie mir Rollover) ober das klappt nicht so richtig.

Danke


----------



## Quentin (7. April 2001)

http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml oder in unserer download area auf http://www.tutorials.de/download/index.shtml

ziehs dir mal rein, da findest du diesen effekt sogar mit beispiel beschrieben 


regards


----------



## Montz (7. April 2001)

*tz*

nicht sehr hilfreich quentin... 

<style type="text/css">
a:link {text-decoration:none ; color: green }
a:hover{text-decoration:none ; color: blue }
</stlye>

das bedeuted: ein link is normalerweise grün, wenn du mit der maus drüberfahrst wird er blau und wennst wieder runter mit der maus issa wieda grüüüüüün!

hoffe ich helfe ;-)

viel spass beim coden...

@quentin => wozu gibts das board eigentlich noch wenn man schon gar nix mehr fragen darf? zum leerbleiben?


----------



## Quentin (7. April 2001)

nein, fragen ist erlaubt, aber man sollte zuerst die suchfunktion benutzen, hover ist ein ziemlich gefragtes thema.... 

und dann empfehle ich lieber gleich selfhtml, ist besser als den puren code reinzuposten wenn man sich dann nicht auskennt.


des weiteren kam nicht so klar raus ob er nen link oder den blossen text ändern wollte *g*

cheers


----------



## Montz (8. April 2001)

*stimmt*

da hast du recht! aber ich habs irgendwie als link logischer gefunden! findst nicht? ;-)


----------



## Klon (8. April 2001)

Ich denke das könnt ihr über PM oder eMail weiter diskutiern ok?


Ich lass den Thread mal offen falls noch Fragen zum *THEMA* sind.


Klon
[Editiert von Klon am 08.04.2001 um 12:10]


----------

